# New Movie House of Gucci



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Just saw the movie and, of course, I enjoyed it. Little problem that for the era depicted the trousers didn't have pleats and cuffs, and the "Italian" jackets had four sleeve buttons (not three) plus they didn't appear to be the working kind.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

The two movie Trailers they have out advertising the House of Gucci movie certainly do entice one to grab their popcorn and a diet Coke and pull up a seat to enjoy an interesting flick! Whether one's primary interest be with the sartorial issues or the reportedly explosive family dynamics, it promises to be an absorbing two hours. However, I suspect I will have to wait for it to come out on Paramount before I will be able to watch it in it's entirety. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I've never smoked (a brief fling with cigars), but I'll bet you will walk out of the theatre needing a cigarette! Very few scenes without someone smoking! 🚬


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

I have yet to forgive them for changing the color of their bits.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Vecchio Vespa said:


> I have yet to forgive them for changing the color of their bits.


Displaying my depth of ignorance, are we talking Gold to Silver or Silver to Gold? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> Displaying my depth of ignorance, are we talking Gold to Silver or Silver to Gold? :icon_scratch:


Gold to silver. ☹


----------



## Prisoner of Zendaline (Dec 8, 2008)

Andy said:


> I've never smoked (a brief fling with cigars), but I'll bet you will walk out of the theatre needing a cigarette! Very few scenes without someone smoking! 🚬


Thanks for the warning! I won't even click on the trailer, then. Yikes! It sounds even more horrible than something with or about Luchino Visconti.


----------



## Sese (Oct 13, 2008)

This for me was a movie with some unusual high quality of design of all scenes, dresses and details. Obviously Gucci was pretty attentive. And I have to say Lady Gaga impressed as an excellent actress. The story starts a little slow but revs up later on. Clearly some go to movie.


----------

